# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Navarra d22 oil leak

## marky123

Howdy
Anyone have problems?

Got a little drip,it seems to be from here.

----------


## gqhoon

Its not the oil filter housing, as that is on the passenger's side on the ZD30 (assuming this is a ZD30 D22).

What is the oil leak actually on? The photo makes it a bit hard to tell.

----------


## marky123

I'll try the filter housing first.The drip is right under the housing thanks for the replies

----------


## 2post

Have a look at the oil pressure switch it’ll be near by.
I haven’t put my head under the bonnet of one for a while so could be wrong but they were on the top of the list of suspects when I was on the tools.

----------


## Tommy

Clean it properly first

----------

